# Style Black questions and thoughts



## indybrat (Sep 18, 2009)

I've been making a list of things I want from Style Black.  I have the US prices but was wondering if anyone has some general idea about what sort of prices we will be slugged?

I'm assuming the lipstick and mattene will be ~$30 - $38, based on current lipstick prices and that things like the MES, grease stick, liners etc would run along the same sort of price as their regular counter parts.

What sort of price do you think we'd be looking at for VAE and the mask?  I'm curious to try VAE but wonder if it will be worth the price.

I finally found swatches of the glimmerglass and at this stage think I'll pass on them.  I thought Blackfire sounded cool, but the swatches aren't really impressing me.


----------



## NeonKitten (Sep 18, 2009)

there's a whole thread devoted to style black where your questions may already be answered

Style Black Discussion

i'd ask your questions here for easier answers

ooo and here are the Swatches


----------



## indybrat (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonKitten* 

 
_there's a whole thread devoted to style black where your questions may already be answered

Style Black Discussion

i'd ask your questions here for easier answers

ooo and here are the Swatches_

 
Thanks but I've searched there and couldn't find anything about the potential Australian prices.   We always pay so much more that I thought someone would have a reasonable guess, or one of the girls who work for MAC may have heard about the pricing already.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 18, 2009)

I think that she asked here in MAC Chat 'Australia' because she wanted someone from Australia to reply and give her information that US readers wouldn't have access to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would have done the same thing as you indybrat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Isn't that why they have the specific MAC Chat Australia Forum 

Oh and I'm guessing the VAE and mask will be around the $30-$40 mark going on the price of the Naked Honey Body Products.. I hope they aren't more than that because I wont be buying them then! haha!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 18, 2009)

Actually the discussion thread is where most of the Intl post as well as US...as you can see by lack of responses...


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh and if no one has the info, the only other thing I can suggest is calling the MAC Pro store in Melbourne (cos I see that's where you are from). They usually have advance pricing info...


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 18, 2009)

lol people take this stuff so seriously...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 19, 2009)

Too true hahaha. If no one in THIS subforum knows the AU prices, I doubt anyone in the regular "Style Black Discussion" thread knows them. Generally AU prices would be posted in one of the threads in the AU subforum.. that kind of makes logical sense, right?


----------



## Bif (Sep 19, 2009)

The Colour Craft MES were $44 - so that's my guess for the Style Black ones.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 19, 2009)

I think the lack of replies is more to do with a lot of our lovely Aussie spektrettes being MIA the last week or so.


----------



## elle25 (Sep 19, 2009)

Until I find out the actual Aussie prices, I just double the American prices and thats usually pretty close.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 19, 2009)

You're right, Sal.. the what are you wearing thread is pretty dead too.. that and, the lack of replies is also likely due to people not knowing the answer.. not due to the question being asked in the wrong subforum lol!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 20, 2009)

^^ Ha ha yeah!

I just subscribe to the double whatever they're charging in the US technique then bung on an extra couple of bucks.

Indy, why don't you check out a CP?


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 21, 2009)

You just know for certain that whatever they slug us it'll be triple the US rate and you'll want to cry. I'm with Sal go the CP route and save some $$

Mich told me the glosses will be $42, meh!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 21, 2009)

^^ I did? I thought you told me that lol!


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_You just know for certain that whatever they slug us it'll be triple the US rate_

 
Now that's a bit of exaggeration Robyn


----------



## indybrat (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Too true hahaha. If no one in THIS subforum knows the AU prices, I doubt anyone in the regular "Style Black Discussion" thread knows them. Generally AU prices would be posted in one of the threads in the AU subforum.. that kind of makes logical sense, right?_

 
That was my thinking exactly.  I thought if I was asking Australia specific questions I should has them in the Australia specific forum.


----------



## indybrat (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_^^ Ha ha yeah!

I just subscribe to the double whatever they're charging in the US technique then bung on an extra couple of bucks.

Indy, why don't you check out a CP?_

 
I felt weird doing a CP when I haven't been here very long.  However, I have a (non Mac) friend in the States who is going to order for me.  I was just trying to decide if I should get the VAE and VATM in it and have the extra shipping or to shell out the extra $ and get it here.


----------



## Pinupsundae (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *indybrat* 

 
_I felt weird doing a CP when I haven't been here very long.  However, I have a (non Mac) friend in the States who is going to order for me.  I was just trying to decide if I should get the VAE and VATM in it and have the extra shipping or to shell out the extra $ and get it here._

 
I would shell out for the shipping. It's almost certain to work out cheaper than those two here despite the added weight, especially if you're not shipping super-express or anything.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 21, 2009)

Make sure you use one of their promo codes for free shipping to your friends place, I think there's one right now.


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 22, 2009)

if I remember I will send Tess a sms tomorrow to try and find out if they know the prices yet.


----------



## indybrat (Sep 23, 2009)

It's up on the US website now!  woo hoo.


----------



## indybrat (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Make sure you use one of their promo codes for free shipping to your friends place, I think there's one right now._

 
I read on their site a couple of days ago it is free shipping on orders over $60 no code necessary.  Which is an added bonus.


----------



## Jade M (Sep 23, 2009)

Ooops haven't been on for a few days, otherwise would have answered this already for you.

VA exfoliator and mask are $35 each
Min Eye $44
Greasepaint stick $38
Lipstick $35
Mattene $36 (i think???)
Glimmerglass $42
CCB $35

We got the stock today and I was playing around with it. My must have list:

CCB Black
Black Knight Lipstick
Greasepaint stick - for the most amazing smokey effect!
ALL the mineralize eye shadows - sooooo sparkly!!!
I got the exfoliator last year, but love that they put it in a tube this time instead of the stupid leaky tub, so will get again, plus the mask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The glimmerglass are nice, but i'll survive with the one I get in my gratis, and can live without the nail polishes.


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 23, 2009)

^^ You are the best Jade!!
Yay, I am definitely buying the mask and exfoliator here!! When is the release date?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 23, 2009)

^^Me too! For some reason skin care is always more reasonably priced lol.


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 23, 2009)

^^ yeah and for the size of them, it is not worth having them CP'd.  I can't wait!!  I am all about thermal  masks lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 23, 2009)

^^ Exactly!


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 25, 2009)

CP In!! But I stupidly went and read the Style Black discussion thread and I'm wondering if I should get the black grease paint stick?? I thought this would crease so I didn't go for it but it makes the MES look fierce!

Awww what to do????


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 25, 2009)

Get a Dsquared one, that's what I'm doing. Gogo Violet


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah but how would that work under Cinderfella and the blue one? Lets be honest here I probably want them all!!! Mwahahahahahahaha......


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 25, 2009)

^Just get them ALL then! Go on you know you want to.


----------



## shazzy99 (Sep 30, 2009)

At the moment, I am only buying the Intense Black Grease Paint stick, unless I absolutely love one of the MES. I always end up getting sucked in by the pretty colours, then end up hating them when they end up all over my cheeks instead of my eyes.


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 30, 2009)

My MUA confirmed that Style Black will be released on 5th October here!  Yay, I am going to MAC this Sunday to pick mask/exfoliator up! Can't wait.


----------



## rockin26 (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shazzy99* 

 
_At the moment, I am only buying the Intense Black Grease Paint stick, unless I absolutely love one of the MES. I always end up getting sucked in by the pretty colours, then end up hating them when they end up all over my cheeks instead of my eyes._

 
If you have a real problem with fall out and patting the brush on your lid isn't enough try folding a tissue in half and place it flat under the eye when your putting on your e/s. I still do this when working with allot of black, it's pretty fool proof. Now you have no excuse not to get the pretty MES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to check out the grease paint stick & Cinderfella on Monday night. They're the only 2 I didn't CP cos I wanted to try them in person.

No MES Nat??


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 30, 2009)

No..  Now my apartment has halogen lights everywhere, MES look like glitter balls on my lids. I prefer shimmers, not glitters lol.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Sep 30, 2009)

I am SCREWED!

Here is my list:
Black Knight l/s (B2M)
Night Violet mattene
Midnight Media
Blackfire g/g
Blackware g/g
Cinderfella e/s
Young Punk e/s
Blue Flame e/s
Gilt by Association e/s
Greasepaint Stick
Baby Goth Girl n/p

Gonna send an email to MAC Pro on Sunday night  Wish we had a store here, so much more fun going to swatch stuff!


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 1, 2009)

Are all the counters getting SB? I dunno want to go to Myer on Monday and they don't have it


----------



## CatsMeow (Oct 1, 2009)

Adelaide Myer will have Style Black Tuesday 6th October. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've CP'd for:
Cinderfella e/s
Blue Flame e/s
Gilt by Association e/s
Midnight Media mattene

And... I'm going to pick up Black Night l/s Tuesday next week and swatch Young Punk e/s.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 1, 2009)

I want to B2M for Black Knight.. better do some depotting


----------



## Jade M (Oct 1, 2009)

Don't go Sunday - you'll be disappointed ... Monday is the release day nationally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've had internet issues for the last week, so haven't been able to access this - all fixed now. 

I tried the thermal mask tonight (I got my training gratis yesterday) and my skin feels soooo soft, might be my new love seeing as though my Bliss Triple Oxygen mask is almost empty!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 1, 2009)

^^ Hehe, thanks Jade. I can't get to the store on Mondays, so my MUA let me have an early dip. 

I normally use Biore warm/thermal mask and my skin literally falls off.. Can't wait for MAC VA!!


----------



## billy_cakes (Oct 2, 2009)

can we b2m for the lippie and mattene? or is this one of those silly olnes where we cant


----------



## Jade M (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_can we b2m for the lippie and mattene? or is this one of those silly olnes where we cant_

 
You can B2M for the lippie as it isn't special packaging.


----------



## Jade M (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Hehe, thanks Jade. I can't get to the store on Mondays, so my MUA let me have an early dip._

 
Ok cool. Please do your MUA a favour and don't post that she's letting you do that. We got in trouble recently for doing the same for a customer with a recent collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We were just being nice, but I can see how it isn't fair for everyone else, in case they miss out. 

I hope you love the products though - they are amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Make sure you snap up a greasepaint stick and layer the min eye shadow over it!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade M* 

 
_Ok cool. Please do your MUA a favour and don't post that she's letting you do that. We got in trouble recently for doing the same for a customer with a recent collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We were just being nice, but I can see how it isn't fair for everyone else, in case they miss out. 

I hope you love the products though - they are amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Make sure you snap up a greasepaint stick and layer the min eye shadow over it!_

 
Yeah I know.. She told me her store got in trouble for the same reason!


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm heading in Moday after work and something tells me I'll be walking away with

Grease Paint Stick
Midnight Media Mattene (for the kit)
Gilt By Association (maybe depending on swatching)
Maybe this VA stuff, I already use the Microfine R'efinisher so whats the diff with the VAE??

On CP

Young Punk MES
Blue Flame MES
Cinderfella MES
Rave p/g (I know it's from LTL)


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 2, 2009)

^^ Way to go Robyn!!  Can't wait to see your FOTD using SB MES. 
If you already have the exfoliator, skip VA one, but get the thermal mask!


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

^^ Thanks Nat, that's what I was wondering with the VAE. I'll still check it out but I do love the Microfine Refinsher, I'm on my 2nd tube of the stuff which is rare for me to go back to a skin care product that costs that much.

I'm so excited about the MES, can wait to get my CP!!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 2, 2009)

I only heard great reviews about VAE, so I am sure it is worth buying


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I only heard great reviews about VAE, so I am sure it is worth buying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Enabler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just kidding.....


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Enabler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just kidding..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Hehe.. I can't help it lol


----------



## metal_romantic (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Adelaide Myer will have Style Black Tuesday 6th October. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've CP'd for:
Cinderfella e/s
Blue Flame e/s
Gilt by Association e/s
Midnight Media mattene

And... I'm going to pick up Black Night l/s Tuesday next week and swatch Young Punk e/s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's coz Monday is a public holiday here in case anyone was wondering.

I've got a list... but I don't know whether to get Black Knight or Midnight Media... any thoughts?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm going for BK because I want to use it to mix and suspect a creamy lipstick will mix better than a more matt one


----------



## Jade M (Oct 3, 2009)

Black Knight will give you a creamy wash of greyish black and Midnight Media will give you more of an opaque black finish


----------



## metal_romantic (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks! I think I will go with MM... or both. Hehe.
I think we shall have to all post photos of ourselves getting creative with this collection ;-)


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 4, 2009)

Just tried VA Thermal mask and it left my skin sooooo soft!  Love it!!


----------



## metal_romantic (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm not so impressed with the greasepaint... it does look a bit like greasepaint, lol. It's good to buff with your fingers for a smokey eye, and glitters in shadows show up better when applied on top, but I found it creased a lot (I used primer) so I wouldn't use it if I couldn't take my eyeshadow, brushes and eyeliner pencil out with me to touch it up.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_I'm not so impressed with the greasepaint... it does look a bit like greasepaint, lol. It's good to buff with your fingers for a smokey eye, and glitters in shadows show up better when applied on top, but I found it creased a lot (I used primer) so I wouldn't use it if I couldn't take my eyeshadow, brushes and eyeliner pencil out with me to touch it up._

 
What primer are you using?
I've been using it with Too Faced Shadow Insurance and its lasted 14hrs on me!


----------



## upnadam! (Oct 12, 2009)

its a great collection. everything in it is gorgeous. i went to the pro store the day it came out. i was lucky cos i didnt see it online the night before and was worried it wasnt in sotres yet. 
i only got black knight lipstick and blackware glimmerglass. i decided on black knight over midnight media because MM had burgundy/purple undertones and BK was pure black. so i thaught i could create a colour close to MM using cyber or other lip pencils with BK and i like the formula and packaging of BK abit better.
Blackware is beautiful. it does look scary in the tube and on the applicator but  if you wear it on its own or with subculture pencil it deepens your natural lip colour and still looks quite natural. 
the MES were gorgeous. the one that stood out to me most was Cinderfella. it looks like sharkskin shadestick covered in reflects pearl.


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm still waiting for my CP to arrive with all my pretty MES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Can't wait to play with them and my grease paint stick, grrrr hurry up postie!!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 12, 2009)

I think I need someone to reinvigorate my MAC addiction.... I only bought the VA Thermal Mask from Style Black.. What is wrong with me!!???!!!


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 12, 2009)

^^ ohh you should go back, this has been my fav collection all year next to BBR!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I think I need someone to reinvigorate my MAC addiction.... I only bought the VA Thermal Mask from Style Black.. What is wrong with me!!???!!! _

 
 There must be something wrong with me too.. I only bought VA mask and exfoliator. On Sunday, thought I was missing out, so I went and swatched the collection and it didn't do much for me. Maybe because there is no 'pink' in the collection


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Oct 13, 2009)

^^ I think for me its that i hate mineralize e/s and dark lipsticks/lipglosses dont do it for me... And I already have the brush and the eyeliners!! :S But I feel like I NEED to buy something else from the collection... hahaha... Maybe I should just save my money for DSqaured.. and the holiday kits.. but even those dont seem to be exciting me very much....

I think it is time for a visit to a MAC store to remind me...


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 13, 2009)

^^ I am over MES and MSF too, but I think I need to get a dark lippy, just in case. It looks fab on a pale girl with a platinum blonde hair


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 13, 2009)

^^I'm definitely over MES!


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 13, 2009)

How did you go with your Style Black MES Mich?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 14, 2009)

^^ I didn't get any and my haul hasn't arrived yet


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 16, 2009)

^^ Did you check them out at the store?


----------



## astarael7 (Oct 22, 2009)

i was thinking of purchasing a style black MES off ebay, seeing as everywhere is sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what are the chances of it being genuine though?  is it too soon for fakes?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 22, 2009)

Nah I haven't been in store yet hahaha


----------



## MrsMay (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astarael7* 

 
_i was thinking of purchasing a style black MES off ebay, seeing as everywhere is sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what are the chances of it being genuine though? is it too soon for fakes?_

 
personally I wouldnt think that there would be fakes out there so quickly so you should be safe!


----------

